# Rehome in Nashville, TN



## Jessyka (Jan 7, 2012)

i have to rehome Bayou. the person who was holding him for me until i could find a new home is refusing to keep him anymore, so i need to find a permanent home. if you can help out in any way please, please do. put the word out. i'm going to be very strict on my requirements for who gets him though. hopefully i can figure something out.

this is my ad on craigslist: http://nashville.craigslist.org/pet/2787786845.html

where else can i post an ad? 

i will always be a phone call away for anyone who wants him. i've already got vets who will see him should anything happen and i am more than willing to do whatever i can to help you get acclimated to him.

thank you RO.
:tears2:


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I live in Franklin, TN so i'm very close, I wish i had known you needed an owner about 3 weeks ago i just bought a new bunny.:c Have you tried contacting the bunny rescue or the clover patch rescue? Those are two bunny rescues that operate right here in the nashville/franklin area. Please don't put him in a shelter! The humane society here in franklin also takes bunnies, but i would think you would rather find him be with a rescue. I'll put the word out to my friends... If you can't find ANYWHERE else for him.. i can talk to my parents to keep him temporarily, i don't know if it will fly, but i know this is hard situation, PM if you want, maybe we could talk or something...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 8, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 9, 2012)

He will NEVER go to a shelter, no need to worry about that. I don't want to burden the rescues either, they already have so much to deal with.

I did however ask Nashville Bunny Rescue if they could look over my ad and maybe give me some tips on rehoming.

Craigslist has been a huge bust. Three messages from people who clearly didn't even read my ad. "Oh, my 5 year old would love him!" "I have a hutch outside for him, so I don't need your x-pen," 

And one idiot who said he'd give me $100 for him to feed to his snakes. :grumpy:


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm trying so very hard to find him a home, while simultaneously trying to convince my boyfriend or mother to let me keep another rabbit, how I he with other rabbits? I have a baby girl and a neutered male.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 10, 2012)

I've never seen him with other rabbits. Another woman messaged me and she seems very promising. She also has other rabbits. I don't know, he's pretty territorial of his cage, but that's probably because humans are scary when coming from overtop, and he's never been properly socialized.


----------



## idreaminglasscolor (Jan 10, 2012)

Well let us know what happens.


----------



## Jessyka (Jan 25, 2012)

Still no luck. Getting a lot of messed up craigslist posts though. I posted on oodle and petfinder. Hopefully that goes better than the craigslist.


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Jan 25, 2012)

Did you try bunny rescue? If not here is the contact information

Email: [size=+1][email protected][/size]






[align=center](615) 260-3808[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*

[size=+2]Bunny Hotline*[/font][/size][/font][/align]


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 25, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Jessyka (Feb 8, 2012)

I GET TO KEEP HIM!

AZ is out due to some medical issues that have popped up with me which sucks, BUT silver lining: moving back in with my dad and I'm bringing Bayou with me! 

:toast:


----------



## Paddy Ohara (Feb 10, 2012)

i love happy endings!


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Feb 11, 2012)

Thats Fantastic congrats at least he doesn't have to go to a shelter they already have enough on their plate.


arty:


----------

